# Κοιμήθηκε 32 ετών και όταν ξύπνησε ήταν σαν τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια να μην είχαν υπάρξει ποτέ



## EleniD (Apr 27, 2015)

Μερικές φορές ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός μάς παίζει παράξενα παιχνίδια!

Την καλημέρα μου και καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε
Ελένη


https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/πώς-θα-ήταν-να-κοιμηθείς-σαραντάρα-και/


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πρόβλημα να ξυπνήσω και σαραντάρης.


Μου θύμισε μια ωραία πλάκα που είχε γίνει πριν πολλά χρόνια.

Τέθηκε το ερώτημα «Μα ποιος θέλει να γίνει ενενήντα χρονώ;»
«Εκείνος που είναι 89» είπα εγώ.
«Εκείνος που είναι 91» είπε ο γιος μου.
Ήταν ακόμα στην ηλικία που μπορούσε να ευχηθεί να γίνει το ανέφικτο.


----------



## EleniD (Apr 28, 2015)

Κι εγώ μια χαρά θα μου έπεφταν 10-15 χρονάκια λιγότερα! Έστω για να θυμηθώ και να αξιολογήσω πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις.

Καλημέρα!


----------

